# How To Move Files In DOS



## Dedlin (Oct 3, 2000)

I have reloaded Win98 on my PC, and while formating c:/ I moved My Documents and all Application Data temporarily onto d:/ and then back once I had reloaded Win98. I then deleted them from d:/

Somehow though, Windows will not allow me to read some of the directories in My Documents. A Find search on the c:/ drive does not reveal the unaccessable files, but by going into DOS I am able to do a dir in the My Documents folder, then cd to those unaccessable directories, and the files are shown to still be there.

My thoughts revolve around going back into DOS, and moving all the files from c:/My Documents/My Pictures and c:/My Documents/Legal into c:/My Documents/Unsorted, which IS accessable through Windows.

However, as one who didn't cut his teeth in DOS, I have limited knowledge of the commands necessary to undertake such a process.

Please help.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

In the later versions of DOS a move command was added.
CD to the directory of the files you want to move and type...

mov *.* c:\mydocuments\unsorted

Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## Dedlin (Oct 3, 2000)

Thanks for that. I tried it, but... I must be overlooking something here:

C:\My Documents\Legal>mov *.* c:\mydocuments\unsorted
Bad command or file name

So I went back to Windows and shortened the Unsorted folder name to new1 and tried this:
c:\My Documents\Legal>mov *.* c:\mydocu~1\new1

That didn't work either. The PC is only 9-10 months old, if you are wondering what version of DOS it contains.

I must be doing something wrong here but I just can't see quite what that that is.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Sorry!, It's my fault. The command is move not mov. I assumed (incorrectly) that it could be shortened. Sorry for that, I hope it didn't inconvenience you too much.


----------



## Dedlin (Oct 3, 2000)

That's cool. So what DO I type in there instead of mov ??? Is it move??? Sorry, but I'm brain dead when it comes to DOS.

The inaccessable folder is c:\My Documents\Legal and the destination folder is c:\My Documents\new1


----------



## Dedlin (Oct 3, 2000)

Thank you for that - IT WORKS!!! I went back to Windows Explorer and the files were recovered. 

I owe you a beer.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

You're welcome, and maybe one day I'll take you up on that beer.


----------

